# outside temperature display won't change!!



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

any ideas on to have this corrected before bringing into dealer? is there a reset?

thanx


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Has the issue gone on for more than two days? Have you driven st least 55mph for 3 minutes?


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Has the issue gone on for more than two days? Have you driven st least 55mph for 3 minutes?


only a day ..but can't be exactly sure....and no..haven't gone over 55mph...for sure...

i just checked it again..started engine..it did change to reflect current temp....can't drive it for now...too many cars in driveaway ahead of it..but i guess it reset...but can you explain the 55mph ? does that do a reset?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...read here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/344-outside-themometer-inacurate.html


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Disconnect battery maybe?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you wash the car just before it happened to stop working? Mine does that.


----------

